# Arab confo



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Very pretty horse! I like him, with proper exercise those topline muscles will strengthen and muscle up nicely. Some riding with a long low rounded frame will do wonders for him, he's already got nice conformation, he just needs some TLC and lots of slow conditioning.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

He's so cute!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice looking horse 
Shoulder angle is a bit steep/ upright
Neck set is not bad, though
I like his front legs
Back is a good length, though somewhat hollow
Small, rounded hindquarters
Back legs look ok as well


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Just curious, why is the flash Photoshopped out of the pictures?

He looks to have great bone substance, and I like his neck. His hindquarters are small but nice and triangular, and he has good depth to his heart girth. His shoulder is a bit steep and his back somewhat weak (though not too long). Nice horse.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I really like this guy!
I don't think his shoulder is too steep - looks to have a good angle between the point of his shoulder and his elbow.
The only thing I'd change, is have more angle to his hocks. 
Nice short back, good neck length (they look to mirror each other, which is ideal), nice croupe, pretty head, nice bone... Great looking pony!

If I had to guess, based off looks, I'd say he was Gainey / Al-Marah bred.


----------



## Horatio (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone  I was just told the other day that he was rescued from a large seizure in Texas, and that he is Polish bred. He does look quite a bit like the Al-Marah lines though!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He has spent his life traveling with a high head set and a hollow back.. retraining is going to take effort. You need to get his neck to turn over.

His upside down neck is shown here. The red shows where the muscle is too large (indicating he hollows his back and lifts his head when being ridden). The blue shows where you need to build muscle. 

It takes a lot of proper riding to turn the neck over and get the horse working off his hindquarters.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is he full arab? looks like he might have some QH in him.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree with Elana; his neck is currently upside down and you'll have to put in a lot of time and conditioning to get the muscling where he needs it, and to build strength along his topline. He's got nice, even proportions. His pasterns are a little short and up right, and his shoulder is a little steep for my liking. He also is cow hocked and toes out in front. Overall a cute guy, just needs some conditioning!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

he looks purebred Arabian to me, I don't see any QH. His head, conformation, and croup all say Arabian.


----------

